# Thailand bombings -- trip in 2 weeks, your feelings



## Cathyb (Jan 2, 2007)

We have planned this trip for five years. Two years ago we were just about ready to go and the tsunami hit Phuket; now we have 2-3 instances of bombings in Bangkok, Chiang-Mai and southern Thailand.

Is anyone there now?  If not, what are your feeling as to our safety for four weeks in Thailand starting January 15?


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 2, 2007)

I did my masters degree in Bangkok oh boy 25 years ago.  Thailand was and in my opinion is safe, in a relative sense compared to other parts of the world.

The locals are very friendly.  I would have no hesitation going again, but would avoid the south.  Phuket is fine, but don't take any long distance train or bus south passing the Muslim area.  The Muslims were very friendly but who knows nowaday after all this world politics.  The North is usually very safe.

The recent incidents were strange.  My feeling is they were not related to Muslim, but to their domestic politics, which in Thai history never last for more than a week.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 2, 2007)

I spent 1 month back packing throughout Thailand (10 years ago) North and South.  I have many friends who have been in the past 3 years.  Never had any problems.  There was a Calgary man who was shot 2 weeks ago in Bangkok.  His hotel room was on the ground floor and he left his window open and camera out on the table for all to see, the burglar was trying to grab his camera and the man tried to fight him.  Moral of this sad story, keep your windows lock, don't do anything silly.  Common sense stuff.

I would agree with the statement in the first posting, the North is very safe.  In the South you just have to be aware of where you are and the political situations.

I would go to Thailand again in a heart beat!


----------



## JimH (Jan 2, 2007)

Here are the links to what Canadian Foreign Affairs Department and the US Department of State are saying (good idea to monitor what your government is saying, I imagine that it will be kept up to date, may change in the future):


http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/report-en.asp?country=290000



http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1040.html 

(travel and security section about half way down the page, see all associated links)


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you all -- we're going and will take heed to what those websites suggested.


----------



## JimH (Jan 3, 2007)

Cathy,

Keep an eye on what the Department of State is saying leading up to your departure date. I was unable to connect to the "current Travel Warnings and Public Announcements", and  the "Worldwide Caution Public Announcement" links - I get a "server not found error". The situation seems to be changing daily, stay up to date, follow the advice below and read everything, contact  the State Department at the number mentioned on their web site. 


"For the latest security information, Americans traveling abroad should regularly monitor the Department’s Internet web site where the current Travel Warnings and Public Announcements, including the Worldwide Caution Public Announcement, can be found.

Up-to-date information on safety and security can also be obtained by calling 1-888-407-4747 toll free in the U.S. and Canada, or for callers outside the U.S. and Canada, a regular toll-line at 1-202-501-4444.  These numbers are available from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays)".


----------



## PLL (Jan 20, 2007)

CathyB, you're going to have a wonderful time - you're probably there now as I type this.    Please tell us about your trip upon your return.


----------

